# Pilea 'Moon Valley'



## Bry (Feb 18, 2004)

Has anybody ever used this plant? I believe the latin name is (_Pilea mollis_). It's a rather interesting looking plant, the leaves feel like crumpled paper, and you can find it rather easily at Lowe's. When I see it in stores, it's always in crappy, half-dead condition. Anyway, I have one of those in my dart viv. The growth has been phenomenal. It went from about 4-5" tall to about 14" in just a matter of weeks. It's also dropping leaves that appear to be sprouting roots. It's a pretty cool plant, but you'd think I was fertilizing this thing with steroids, the way it's growing. I'd like to know of experiences anyone has had with keeping this plant.

Here's a pic of the plant from ExoticAngel.com.









Bry


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

We have that same plant! Bought at Lowe's or Home Depot. We haven't put it into a vivarium yet because it kind of freaked us out. I put it into one of my quarantine tanks once. When I was spraying the tank one morning I noticed smoke. :shock: It was coming from the plant! It looked like it was starting new growth of leaves. They were little light brown clusters that somewhat resembled the crumpled look of the leaves. When water hit them it burned them and made smoke. It looked like the plant was puffing away! After the smoking stopped the clusters had a burnt look to them. We didn't know what the heck it was, or what kind of gas it could have been putting off, so we took it out of the tank and it has never done this again since it has been sitting in a pot on the counter. I don't know if it was thriving in the humidity so it made new leaves or what, because it hasn't had any new growth since then. Have you noticed any of this with the one that you have in a tank? 

-Shelley


----------



## droseraman (Jun 17, 2004)

this isnt smoke it is probably pollen. they are called artillery plants because they are known to shoot off pollen like so.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Ive seen those, didnt know they were pilea though.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

droseraman is correct. The flowers are very small and can be easily overlooked. The pollen is ejected from the plant. I have had the same experience with this species. 

Don't keep it too moist as it will rot easily. 

Justin


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

droseraman said:


> this isnt smoke it is probably pollen. they are called artillery plants because they are known to shoot off pollen like so.


haha!  So now everyone knows that I am a blond!! lol Or at least that I know NOTHING when it comes to plants. Thanks for clearing that up guys.

-Shelley


----------

